# Source for screws



## David_R8 (Jun 14, 2020)

I’m in the process of rewiring my shop. The previous owner left a bin of electric flotsam and jetsam. 
Among the heaps of stuff are over a dozen cover plates but no screws. 
Likewise the screws that hold down the receptacles. I’ve looked through my stash and don’t have any of either. 
Does anyone know if the cover plate screws can be bought separately?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicken lights (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks like Home Depot has them, any electrical wholesalers near you?


----------



## David_R8 (Jun 14, 2020)

Chicken lights said:


> Looks like Home Depot has them, any electrical wholesalers near you?



Thanks, apparently my H-D is even less useful than most! 
I do have an electric supply house nearby. I’ll give them a ring tomorrow. 
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 14, 2020)

you can order the screws online from Home  depot and others.  I used to have a box of replacement screws, but I'm sure I can't find it any more.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jun 14, 2020)

small bolts such as 8-32 which I believe a lot of electrical stuff uses are cheap - you can get like 25 for $3 or something. If you want to buy say 100 it would be like $6. Even at HD - where prices are usually very high. You can also try bolt warehouse - through they have minimal purchase at least in Calgary.


----------



## YotaBota (Jun 14, 2020)

GESCAN, EECOL, WESCO, give them all a try.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 14, 2020)

eecol is my fave.


----------



## Bofobo (Jul 13, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> small bolts such as 8-32 which I believe a lot of electrical stuff uses are cheap - you can get like 25 for $3 or something. If you want to buy say 100 it would be like $6. Even at HD - where prices are usually very high. You can also try bolt warehouse - through they have minimal purchase at least in Calgary.


I’ve used foothills fasteners for quite a few purchases, no mention of minimums and my Lowest bill was about $1. I hate restrictions on how much one would need to spend for them to shut up and take the money.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jul 13, 2020)

David_R8 said:


> Thanks, apparently my H-D is even less useful than most!
> I do have an electric supply house nearby. I’ll give them a ring tomorrow.
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Ah Home Depot, almost useful, some of the time.  I think I've had luck in the 'build-your-own-lamp' section, which is usually around the corner from the main electrical aisle.  They have the brass fittings, brackets, pull chains etc, and usually boxes of the receptacle screws and plate screws etc.  

Key word is usually.  I aspire to work there when I no longer need good money.  I think I have a lot to offer in advice, and NO ONE looks stressed out or on a crazy deadline.  What aisle for electrical, 25.  Have a nice day.


----------



## kevin.decelles (Jul 13, 2020)

Bofobo said:


> I’ve used foothills fasteners for quite a few purchases, no mention of minimums and my Lowest bill was about $1. I hate restrictions on how much one would need to spend for them to shut up and take the money.


I go to bolt supply house up on 12st NE.  5 dollar minimum.  Never a problem as I'll buy 10 if I need 2.  Last time I bought 10 of every metric allen-head bolt size.  No complaints when it took 4 minutes for me to read off what I had.  25:1 better price over Home Depot, especially on metric bolts.  Also a good place to by Areokroil , my favorite penetrating oil.  I should get commission just writing about it........

Damn covid screwed up my plan to buy a milwaukee mag drill on their next demo day..........   And right next to Wonton King, always a nice treat after buying bolts.


----------

